# Who wants to see baby mice?



## asbo (10 February 2013)




----------



## NikkiF (10 February 2013)

Have to confess not my cup of tea, but my cats would adore them


----------



## Supertrooper (10 February 2013)

Are they still with mum? If they are she may now attack them as they have human scent on them.


----------



## E13 (10 February 2013)

Awwwwwwww!


----------



## Rowreach (10 February 2013)

I was expecting little pink jellybaby lookalikes   those are quite sweet really but they wouldn't survive long here


----------



## muddygreymare (10 February 2013)

So cute  How old are they?


----------



## asbo (10 February 2013)

Supertrooper said:



			Are they still with mum? If they are she may now attack them as they have human scent on them.
		
Click to expand...

No they will not, you handle baby mice from 2 or 3 days old onwards, you rub dirty substrate/nest onto your hands so when they babies go back they still smell the same.
They are not removed from mum till 4 weeks old if bucks and can stay if does, they start to eat solid food from around 2 weeks, I run a mouse rescue so know what I am doing.

The babies are 7 days and 8 days old now.


----------



## asbo (10 February 2013)

Rowreach said:



			I was expecting little pink jellybaby lookalikes   those are quite sweet really but they wouldn't survive long here 

Click to expand...

They start getting fur around day 6-7, before that they are tiny little pink prawns lol.

I have 4 cats and they all know better than to go near, they are never left alone with them.


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (10 February 2013)

Aww! Love their peach fuzz!


----------



## asbo (10 February 2013)

DreamingIsBelieving said:



			Aww! Love their peach fuzz!
		
Click to expand...

Thats their fur colour, mummies and daddy are siamese so they "should" be too, tis a lovely colour


----------



## GinaB (10 February 2013)

They're adorable


----------



## echodomino (10 February 2013)

They're so cute but wouldn't be safe here either  have terriers and snakes - not that the snakes can actually get out of their vivs wouldn't risk it, someone on the RepForum UK lost their hamster when the corn snake escaped


----------



## asbo (10 February 2013)

echodomino said:



			They're so cute but wouldn't be safe here either  have terriers and snakes - not that the snakes can actually get out of their vivs wouldn't risk it, someone on the RepForum UK lost their hamster when the corn snake escaped
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, snakes and small furries, not a good combo.


----------



## angelish (10 February 2013)

aww very cute 

never thought there would be a need for a mouse rescue  do people abandon pet mice , are there rare breed mice or is there sometimes wild mice in need of help ?

(sorry i'm nosey arn't i  )


----------



## jumbyjack (10 February 2013)

Those are just so pretty!


----------



## asbo (10 February 2013)

People get mice and don't check if they have boys or girls, mice come into heat ever 5 days, they are pregnant for 21-28 days and can get pregnant right after having a litter, so they end up with babies and no idea what to do, or some snake owners still feel live mice to their snakes, so sometimes we can end up with them, there are feeder breeders out there who breed mice just for food.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (10 February 2013)

Aww, too cute!


----------



## angelish (10 February 2013)

asbo said:



			People get mice and don't check if they have boys or girls, mice come into heat ever 5 days, they are pregnant for 21-28 days and can get pregnant right after having a litter, so they end up with babies and no idea what to do, or some snake owners still feel live mice to their snakes, so sometimes we can end up with them, there are feeder breeders out there who breed mice just for food.
		
Click to expand...

thats interesting thanks 

poor mice  bred for snake food


----------



## Welsh (12 February 2013)

Gorgeous babies &#10084;
I'd always had hamsters/gerbils when I was young but my daughter wanted mice 2 years ago, we got 2 sisters, they were the prettiest, cleverest little girls..
Unfortunately they developed cancerous tumours, Poppy died after anaesthetic to remove a tumour and Peaches followed within the month. My daughter was heartbroken (I must confess I cried too, jeez) I would like to give a home to a pair of female mice from a rescue, but nobody seems to know of any around here


----------



## asbo (12 February 2013)

I am sure I know of a few rescues in Wales, maybe I can find out if you like? PM me if you do x

Few new pics, loving the 2 different colours in Hermiones litter



















Daisy the aunty keeping an eye on me lol


----------



## KHippo (12 February 2013)

Want! Asbo where is your rescue? I'll be looking for a couple of meeces in the next few weeks, would love to re home if you have what I'm looking for, rather than put money in the pet shops pockets!


----------



## PorkChop (12 February 2013)

Gorgeous - I love mice


----------



## asbo (12 February 2013)

KHippo said:



			Want! Asbo where is your rescue? I'll be looking for a couple of meeces in the next few weeks, would love to re home if you have what I'm looking for, rather than put money in the pet shops pockets!
		
Click to expand...

We are in East Lothian, Scotland, but I can put you in touch with people throughout the UK who have rescues if I am not close x


----------



## KHippo (12 February 2013)

Thanks asbo, will pm you


----------



## JustKickOn (12 February 2013)

BABY MOUSIES!!!!!!!!!!      
They're so cute!


----------

